# Songza



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Any of you guys using Songza? I am really enjoying it. It's a different kind of streaming audio setup where you play playlists users have submitted. It's a pretty neat concept when you get playing around with it. It's kind of like what radio would ideally be for me: http://songza.com/


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I prefer this one. Its worldwide. I really like the blues stations available.

http://delicast.com/radio/R101_Non_Stop_Music


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Krelf said:


> I prefer this one. Its worldwide. I really like the blues stations available.
> 
> http://delicast.com/radio/R101_Non_Stop_Music


good one..


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Krelf said:


> I prefer this one. Its worldwide. I really like the blues stations available.
> 
> http://delicast.com/radio/R101_Non_Stop_Music


Good site but a completely different concept all together. Nothing like what Songza does.

If you strictly want internet radio, you can't beat Tunein radio either. Way more stations, and much nicer interface: http://tunein.com/

But again, Songza is not an internet radio site, nor is it like Pandora or other services.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Any of you guys using Songza? I am really enjoying it. It's a different kind of streaming audio setup where you play playlists users have submitted. It's a pretty neat concept when you get playing around with it. It's kind of like what radio would ideally be for me: http://songza.com/


Thanks-I'm listening to Blues Instrumentals right now--Pinetop Perkins just ended and now it's Buddy Guy.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a reggae mix on right now, thanks! Cool link.

Thanks for the radio streaming links too, I'll check those out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been playing with it on and off for a few weeks now and it's been...alright. There's a lot of repetition across the moods and categories -- like they thought one list could cover many bases.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I've been playing with it on and off for a few weeks now and it's been...alright. There's a lot of repetition across the moods and categories -- like they thought one list could cover many bases.


I use user playlists, not the Songza ones. They are much better. I also make my own playlists, and then access them with a second Songza account. Their database literally has every song you could think of in it. Instead of using the set playlists, do a search for a band or genre and check out the Playlists users have contributed.

My one complaint is the volume normalization between files can be bad. But the content is great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

torndownunit said:


> I use user playlists, not the Songza ones. They are much better. I also make my own playlists, and then access them with a second Songza account. Their database literally has every song you could think of in it. Instead of using the set playlists, do a search for a band or genre and check out the Playlists users have contributed.
> 
> My one complaint is the volume normalization between files can be bad. But the content is great.


I'll give the user playlists a try! Thanks!

I've been an Rdio subscriber for a while now...ever since it debuted in Canada...and love it. The quality of the streams is fantastic, selection is pretty good, and the price is right.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'll give the user playlists a try! Thanks!
> 
> I've been an Rdio subscriber for a while now...ever since it debuted in Canada...and love it. The quality of the streams is fantastic, selection is pretty good, and the price is right.


ya at some point I will definitely be looking into a pay service. Where I think Songza is cool is for finding new stuff to check out. Which the whole user submitted playlists method works great for. EG I love 70's Glam Rock and there are so many obscure bands from that time period I'd likely never stumble onto. Searching and listening to Glam playlists I have heard some great stuff.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I have a reggae mix on right now, thanks! Cool link.
> 
> Thanks for the radio streaming links too, I'll check those out.


The vintage Reggae Covers is awesome ...... Reggae " Country Roads " is going to hit the set list ..


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Any of you guys using Songza? I am really enjoying it. It's a different kind of streaming audio setup where you play playlists users have submitted. It's a pretty neat concept when you get playing around with it. It's kind of like what radio would ideally be for me: Songza - Listen to Music Curated by Music Experts


I'm using this all of the time now. Once Under The Influence, The Irrelevant Show and The Debaters is over I switch off cbc radio and put Songza on.


----------

